

Show HN: BitJoy – Realtime Bitcoin Data - cjm
http://bitjoy.org

======
blissofbeing
This is interesting. Can you go a little into the tech stack you used? I'm
always interested in things like this. Did you roll your own charting
solution? I see your just using standard div elements no svg or canvas...

~~~
cjm
Yeah, I built my own charting, the other solutions out there aren't polished
enough for what I needed. This chart will be really easy to build
functionality into while keeping high quality look and feel. I tried some
different approaches but the best ended up being divs with % values and css
animations. Other then that I'm using backbone, node, engine.io.

------
dshaw7
Beautiful. What's the best way to use this?

~~~
cjm
Thanks :) The plan is to create a realtime snapshot of the Bitcoin ecosystem
by building context around the data so it's easy to consume and understand.
Price was the logical place to start but the plan is not to be so price
focused and to include more kinds of data.

